# JW Modifier - CMS website



## Cookie2! (Apr 2, 2008)

Does anyone have any information on the JW modifier? Any help would be wonderful I have already been to the CMS website.
Thanks Judy


----------



## scorrado (Apr 2, 2008)

We use the JW modifier for drug wastage. We try to schedule our Botox patients in such a way that we don't have wastage but when we do you can bill that wastage to the insurance companies and get reimbursed for it. Example: Patient injected with 75 units of Botox, 25 units wastage - J0585 x 75 and J0585/JW x 25. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## tjv (Apr 2, 2008)

For Illinois, WPS Medicare does not require the use of the JW modifier.

You can optionally use it and would note the drug waste in Box 19 and use the JW modifier.    This would be all on one line.

This was per a Medicare response to our written inquiry on www.medicareinfo.com

Tara Vancil, CPC


----------



## mstallard (Jan 28, 2011)

*jw modifier*

does anyone know how to use the jw modifier in a wound care setting.. for example for apligraft,dermagraft...how is the waste billed


----------

